# egg (in the biscuits)



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody!

I have to translate the phrase "egg (in the biscuits)" which is supposed to be printed in the list of ingredients on a food label in Finnish.

Google gave me: "kananmuna (että keksit)".

Can anybody tell me if this is correct?

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## jonquiliser

Is there a wider context for what you want to say? Or are these just words that will appear in the list of ingredients? I guess "Kananmuna (kekseissä)" would work - if the food in question consists of several parts (biscuits + filling, for example) and only one part contains eggs.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hi,

it is a sort of tiramisu. To be more precise the whole phrase would be like this: "egg (12% in the biscuits)" meaning that 12 % of the eggs is to be found in the biscuit while the other 82% is to be found in some other part of the tiramisu, such as the cream etc.

In this context "Kananmuna (12% kekseissä)" would work?

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello again;

I suppose - though I can't confirm - that you can translate it as "kananmuna (josta 12% kekseissä)".


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hej jonquiliser,

Thanks very much! I think I will use it this way...
Have a nice day!

Bye bye

Moosmutzie


----------



## Emanresu

On the topic of eggs

Is this correct:

Kana muna - chicken egg
Lintu muna - bird egg


----------



## jonquiliser

Emanresu, you'd say _kana*n*muna_ for hen's egg and _linnu*n*muna_, bird egg. The genitive denotes the rightful owner of the egg .


----------



## Emanresu

d'oh thats right!!!!! ><

Thanks again


----------

